# first timer



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 4, 2005)

im a first time grower and i have read an endless amount of material on the subject. But i was looking for advice straight from the experts.  i have a closet that im hoping to use that is 5'x2'x10'.  it has a water pipe running through the side of it and it extends up to the top of the closet.  There is a shelf at about 6' up.  the walls are flat white.  i was wondering if i can just put a lamp and a fan in there or of there is more i should do.

im on a very limited budget. plz help!


----------



## Hick (Oct 5, 2005)

Gotta' have ventilation. Fresh, cool air in te bottom...hot stale air out the top.


----------



## FrostyNugz420 (Oct 5, 2005)

How much does a system cost to put together and install.  I'm not very mechanically inclined... but if i have specific instructions in front of me i think i could do it.  Do you know where i can get some?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2006)

hey there FrostyNugz420. it all depends on how much you are willing to spend on your setup. if you can give me a clue as to what you are willing to spend maybe i can help you out.


----------

